# biggest deer?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

what is the biggest deer you guys have taken....post pics! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

My biggest rifle deer is a 150 inch 10 pointer, from Alberta , with a rifle, and my biggest with a bow is a 133'' 8 pointer form Ohio, I have missed a few bigger than both, and saw several honest 170 pluser, just never in range, sorry no pics, right now but working on them!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You were probably asking about White-tail, but you didn't specify, so here you are: 186 3/8 last fall. This one got a 3 year B&C award.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Not my biggest but is my latest.. 24 inside dandy!!! I killed it with bow and arrow I have one bigger from bow/arrow.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

This is just a phone pic


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

huntindog said:


> what is the biggest deer you guys have taken....post pics! :sniper: :beer:


 I was hunting in WI when i seen a doe come out of a clear cut i was going to shoot her but she keept looking behinde her so i waited for about five minuts then i seen a 8 point come out and i shot and hit him he was 22 inches inside dressed out he was 200 pounds.


----------

